# My new 2011 Bianchi Sempre (veloce) is here!



## pferreira

Just got my new 2011 Bianchi Sempre (veloce) today! Here are some photos.
Now it's time for some updates and opinions... 

Keep the celeste saddle and hoods or change the seat and hoods to black? 
Any other ideas?

Peter

PS: Sorry I took a photo of the bike from the wrong side, but I am running late and missed that detail!


----------



## kbwh

Congratulations!

Some ideas:
1) Don't change the seat if it fits your backside
2) No black hoods without changing bar tape to celeste
3) Wear out white bar tape, change to celeste bar tape and original Campagnolo white hoods

I built my celeste Infinito with black seat post, black seat, black stem and bars, celeste tape with white electricians tape for finishing, and black hoods (Campagnolo). Will probably change to white hoods for that extra bling in due course.


----------



## LostViking

Ditto kbwh

Never remove factory installed celeste - there are laws against that.
But if you must, follow kbwh's instructions to the letter - he is obviously a man of impecable good taste.

BTW - Beautiful bike - don't cahnge a thing if you don't have to!


----------



## cdownard

That is just gorgeous...

I agree. If you change anything celeste tape and white hoods.


----------



## adjtogo

I have a Bianchi Infinito with black hoods and white bar tape. I'm going to change out the bar tape to celeste. I'm sure it will look better and hide the dirt more.

The LBS owner told me to use Simply Green to keep the white bar tape clean. It's done a pretty good job, but not as good as new looking.

That bike is awesome!! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## a_avery007

great looking bike!!!

have ridden one and they ride very, very nicely. 

sprightly feel, with just the right amount of road feel.


----------



## Sharknose

No, no, no!

I was just about convinced that I wouldn't be missing out by getting the Sempre with 105.
That bike looks so damn fine in Celeste. The black and red of the 105 equipped version looks great too, but, holy-schmoly that is a great looking bike. Campagnolo on a Celeste Bianchi is a beautiful thing. Now I get to agonize some more over my decision.

Congratulations. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## pferreira

Thank You friends! I should be able to take it out tomorrow for its first ride! Great ideas... keep them coming!

Peter


----------



## padawan716

Nice to see one of the tasty new bikes in someone's hands already.


----------



## pferreira

Took it out for its first ride today and had a great time... sure is a nice ride!


----------



## kbwh

'tis indeed a pretty bicycle, and a well dressed owner to match. 

Any impressions and comparisons to your old C2C 928 _Beerbelly_ (sorry...)?


----------



## pferreira

The Sempre is alot more stiff and seems to respond better to the peddal power. Defenately more of a bike for speed! The C2C 928 Beerbelly was very smooth maybe smoother then the Sempre, but not a big deal. I do notice that the Sempre responds better if that makes any sence... the other thing is I had 105s on the 928 and it's a huge difference to the Campy Veloce! The Veloce components are alot more responsive, smooth and quiet. I'll give you some more response after the weekend as I have only done 10 miles on the Sempre yet due to the rain... but will be doing about 80 this weekend.

Peter


----------



## pferreira

PS: Maybe with the new bike I can now work more on MY bearbelly!! LOL


----------



## trunkz22

Or you can sit in the garage/house and stare at it while adding more beer to it. I could see myself doing that...


----------



## imitsus

*beautiful*

very nice
I d prefer black wheeset, tape, saddle etc, but i wouldn't change them, unless they wear out first, the bike is very beautiful like it is now

in my opinion, if it is all celeste, then celeste looses its power as a colour. I like black parts that is the canvas on where celeste highlights . it is what i tried to do with mine

one question, what brand are the bottle cages? 

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## pferreira

IMITSUS the cages are made by Serfas.
Trunkz22... It's mid October! If you are in NE US like me, we will be doing alot of garage sitting staring at the bikes and adding the beer!


----------



## Opus51569

Full disclosure, I've never been a huge fan of the all-celeste frames. The combination of white/celeste/black on your bike, however, is really stunning. Plenty of celeste to be a true Bianchi without overkill. Those rims with that spoke pattern are just icing on the cake. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## trunkz22

pferreira said:


> IMITSUS the cages are made by Serfas.
> Trunkz22... It's mid October! If you are in NE US like me, we will be doing alot of garage sitting staring at the bikes and adding the beer!


Fortunately, I am in sunny California and I sit in the garage post ride with that beer =]


----------



## pferreira

Thank You!


----------



## ellipsis212

i've got a 928 C2C and i want one of these now!

the celeste saddle seems to be a different color than the rest of the bike and i feel like even though it comes like this from Bianchi sometimes the celeste accessories are overdone. 

if this were mine i'd change the saddle to white but that would be the only thing. do you and enjoy that beautiful new ride


----------



## Salsa_Lover

pferreira said:


> Took it out for its first ride today and had a great time... sure is a nice ride!


beautiful bike ! you need one of these ( $9 )










and probably one of these too ( now on sale at PBK on your size )


----------



## kbwh

ellipsis212 said:


> the celeste saddle seems to be a different color than the rest of the bike


Depends on the light. If you look at the picture taken (in overcast weather?) outdoors the saddle matches the paint.

...

I could do with a couple of those caps, Salsa.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

kbwh said:


> Depends on the light. If you look at the picture taken (in overcast weather?) outdoors the saddle matches the paint.
> 
> ...
> 
> I could do with a couple of those caps, Salsa.


I checked and the seller sold all 28 he had, I got me 2 of them on time.... maybe he have more ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Pure-Ce...950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf0576d4e


----------



## pferreira

Got the cap now I need the jersey!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Nice Ride.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

pferreira said:


> Got the cap now I need the jersey!


sizes 2XL and 3XL avaliable ( would be equivalent to L and XL US )

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=X0635


----------



## LostViking

Salsa_Lover said:


> sizes 2XL and 3XL avaliable ( would be equivalent to L and XL US )
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=X0635


Try Nonstop Ciclismo as well - an eBay vendor I've had a lot of good exchanges with.
Also Bianchi USA's shop.
Good to comparison shop for the best prices.

Love that cap, gotta get one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

LostViking said:


> Try Nonstop Ciclismo as well - an eBay vendor I've had a lot of good exchanges with.
> Also Bianchi USA's shop.
> Good to comparison shop for the best prices.
> 
> Love that cap, gotta get one! :thumbsup:


back in stock

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Pure-Ce...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf2b4a2fe


----------



## LostViking

*Score!*



Salsa_Lover said:


> back in stock
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Pure-Ce...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf2b4a2fe


Thanks, got one!


----------



## NBFM

Nice looking ride, contemplating getting either the Sempre or the Infinito myself so good to see someone that's got the Sempre and hearing how it rides. What are the wheels like, weight wise etc..?

I'd agree with KBHW, celeste bar tape and white hoods is the way to go, as is often said celeste on a Bianchi is a beautiful thing!


----------

